# TP-Link Wireless Card



## Sylgeist (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what Atheros chipset this card uses:

TL-WN781N

I can only find that it has an Atheros chip, but not if it's a supported version for FBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2010)

Use pciconf(8) to find more detail:
`# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

If you're running a recent 8-stable or 8.1-whatever, the ath(4) driver will attach if it supports the chipset.


----------



## Sylgeist (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks wblock - I don't have the card yet so I was just curious. It was cheap enough I'll throw it in and see what happens!


----------



## vivek (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, do not forget to check FreeBSD HCL @ http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html


----------

